# Jet 14" bandsaw with 13.3 resaw capacity.



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

Nice unpacking review.


----------



## chuckin (May 19, 2020)

I bought this saw a few months ago and I am very happy with it.Got the Kreg circle cutter and making circles for jigs could not be easier.Also you can get a attachment that makes cutting bowl blanks a dream.Enjoy your new toy.


----------



## donovandak (Mar 28, 2020)

You say the plywood goes in with the saw running? Is that so it cuts a slot into the plywood? That's the only thing that makes sense to me otherwise it seems I can't avoid the blade, but thought I would check in with you since you have it running.


----------



## Mammatus (Dec 6, 2012)

I was just checking out this saw . . . retailing for $1699 at most retailers today (March 2022) . . . and went looking for some recent reviews and stumbled onto this one. Hard to believe the price has increased from the $999 mentioned in this review (from 2020) by 70% in a less than 2 years.


----------

